# Show your MKII Family Portrait!



## JFingers

Have more than 1 MKII? Post your collection here!










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## BSHt013

Looking at you *****, cpotters, thedude, Thieuster, OCM...


----------



## heebs

thach said:


> Looking at you *****, cpotters, thedude, OCM...


Who, me??

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/post-1000-my-mkii-journey-over-years-980359.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/my-mkii-family-918061.html


----------



## mtbmike

Birds of a feather......


----------



## gnome666

thach said:


>


I see one of those rare species known as "spare 369 dials" I've heard of .....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

There's only one MkII in my life...


----------



## Thieuster

Sort of this? Old pic - at that time without my Kingston.









Menno

EDIT: *take mental note: have to do another family shot with the Kingston. 7 MKIIs; a different one for every day of the week*


----------



## Chromejob

Not exactly a family portrait, but siblings posed together to compare lume for the curious.


----------



## Elf1962

Do all your wives know of the "second" families....?


----------



## mlb212

Elf1962 said:


> Do all your wives know of the "second" families....?


This thread could show up in divorce court...


----------



## sarasate

My Mk II trio! Fulcrum is out for repair.


----------



## Thieuster

Elf1962 said:


> Do all your wives know of the "second" families....?


Yep, she even generously adopted my family members. I think it's more like kidnapping my kids... What makes me think about the moment the Key West will arrive: I have to set up a covert operation with the parcel delivery guy. Sort of 'Black Ops': the arrival of the KW that didn't take place - the only way to secure my newest family member!

Menno


----------



## TheMeasure

I don't feel that three's a crowd ;-)


----------



## JFingers

The whole famn damily on leather for the season.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## BSHt013

Handsome trio! Both Jake and elMeasure.


----------



## Skyfire

I just flipped the Nassau, so this is what I'm left with.



















If anyone has a Capstone to complete the collection, let me know.


----------



## Cleans Up

Skyfire said:


> I just flipped the Nassau, so this is what I'm left with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has a Capstone to complete the collection, let me know.


I can feel your pain, I let mine go and miss it...


----------



## Pentameter

Finally able to post in this thread.

New addition to my MkII family arrived this morning - a GORGEOUS Vantage courtesy of streetracer101.


----------



## sarasate

sarasate said:


> My Mk II trio! Fulcrum is out for repair.


Family reunion!


----------



## Chromejob

My Mk II siblings rolling about in my old USCG flyboy paraphernalia....


----------



## BSHt013

Non-glamour shot of the Three Amigos -








And another -


----------



## Chromejob

I'm now most certainly a Mk II addict. With a Key West in the wings, as it were...



















(Added more service-oriented display.)


----------



## thejollywatcher

Eeny, meeny, miney, moe....


----------



## Chromejob

CountyComm has a composite strap on sale, you just tipped me to try one.... >

_... Aaaaand, they just sold out of the 20mm black with white stitching strap. D'oh!!_ (But I bought a bunch of other neat toys and straps and stuff.)


----------



## thejollywatcher

Cool! That's a good price :-!

I'm thinking of getting one with yellow stitching from Stapped-For-Time on eBay.



Chromejob said:


> CountyComm has a composite strap on sale, you just tipped me to try one.... >


----------



## LAPD

I want a Vantage... I hope Bill finds it in his heart to do this simple beauty once again...


----------



## gonzomantis

Don't have the first or last one in this shot anymore, but still have the three in the middle.











And another that was adopted away.


----------



## BSHt013

Let a couple go and kept only the ones that will get worn all the time.


----------



## T-Wan

I finally took time to gather some family shots...

The SeaFighter was my very first one









Long after that came number two, out of the blue...


















Quickly followed by the third one (love it so much !)


















Finally I could'nt resist to a number 4.



























Now I'm just wondering : what's coming next ?...

T.


----------



## Fullers1845

^I see your MkII implant has now been fully activated, T!


----------



## kenhood

Patiently waiting to hopefully add a Project 300 to the family&#8230;That would be nice&#8230;..


----------



## thejollywatcher

Group hug.










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

thejollywatcher said:


> Group hug.


Whoa! Black LRRP? YES PLEASE! 
More photos of that bad boy Roger.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Thach, _for your eyes only_........sang Sheena Easton ;-)

Here are a few different looks of the DLC case....


----------



## BSHt013

Oh look! Another light hearted thread with fun photos. 
View attachment 2857081

View attachment 2857105

View attachment 2857113


----------



## gnome666

thach said:


> Oh look! Another light hearted thread with fun photos.
> View attachment 2857081
> 
> View attachment 2857089
> 
> View attachment 2857097
> 
> View attachment 2857105
> 
> View attachment 2857113


Instead of enjoying your photos, I'd like to take this opportunity to complain about the lighting you use and how you lay out your watches on the table......just jokes folks.

I hope to snap a pic of my entire MKII family this weekend, but untill then, this old pseudo partial family photo with a distant vantage cousin will need to suffice for now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

gnome666 said:


> Instead of enjoying your photos, I'd like to take this opportunity to complain about the lighting you use and how you lay out your watches on the table......just jokes folks.
> 
> I hope to snap a pic of my entire MKII family this weekend, but untill then, this old pseudo partial family photo with a distant vantage cousin will need to suffice for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my best Richard Dreyfuss in "Jaws" voice (paraphrasing): "You're gonna need a longer arm..."


----------



## heebs

TheGanzman said:


> In my best Richard Dreyfuss in "Jaws" voice (paraphrasing): "You're gonna need a longer arm..."


Longer arm indeed.

Over the holidays I had the extreme pleasure of meeting up with one of our fellow MkII fans. Turns out that Darwin lives really close to my in-laws so I was able to sneak away for a pint or 2 and to have a great session of show and tell. I extend an invitation to any of you who are coming through Calgary for a beverage of some sort.

I only took a couple quick shots but thought you fellas might like this one. Here's our combined MkII pieces: 








Absent: 1 LRRP GMT, couple mods


----------



## BSHt013

^^^ Pretty dang cool *****! 
More MKII spam/propaganda here: (in better lighting condition and formations for my WIS friend le gnome666)


----------



## gnome666

Finally got around to rounding up the collection to take the group shot. Kinda embarrassed of the hoarding, but hopefully there's something in there that will convince OCM to trade/sell one of his 73 Kingstons to me ;p

The family, plus the one on the wrist today. Sorry for the crap cell phone pic.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

gnome666 said:


> Finally got around to rounding up the collection to take the group shot. Kinda embarrassed of the hoarding, but hopefully there's something in there that will convince OCM to trade/sell one of his 73 Kingstons to me ;p
> 
> The family, plus the one on the wrist today. Sorry for the crap cell phone pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Next on "HOARDERS"....!!!

But seriously, what a great collection. Well done, sir! You know who to talk to when you get tired of some of those, right? Right? ;-)


----------



## gnome666

***** said:


> Next on "HOARDERS"....!!!
> 
> But seriously, what a great collection. Well done, sir! You know who to talk to when you get tired of some of those, right? Right? ;-)


Of course....honestly though, many of these were acquired via nice members if this forum who likely could have made much more by selling outside the "family" but gave me more than fair prices. But, I did admittedly pay too much for some. Life is short though, that's what I always say!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

@gnome666 - Nice collection - Thanks for posting. :-!

:think: It is somewhat more 'manageable'






than my own. :-!







And, Dammit! :rodekaart

:-x I don't have 73 Kingstons! :-x

:-d:-d


----------



## DVNE




----------



## OkiFrog

What band is that on the Nassau? Nice collection.


----------



## DVNE

OkiFrog said:


> What band is that on the Nassau? Nice collection.


thats just a perlon nato from the nato website


----------



## Aceldama

The whole family. The 2 MKII are a Quad 10 and a LRRP. The LRRP is my favorite watch. Sees more action than the Rolex Sub Date.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Aceldama said:


> The whole family. The 2 MKII are a Quad 10 and a LRRP. The LRRP is my favorite watch. Sees more action than the Rolex Sub Date.


Oh, I like that Quad 10, too! Do you find that it wears larger than it looks, due to the long lug-to-lug length?

Gorgeous Speedy, too.

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## Aceldama

It's comparable to the length of the speedy, so it does wear larger than it looks. Every picture of the Quad 10 makes it look tiny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

Hey gnome666 - What straps do you have on your Quad 10's?



gnome666 said:


> Finally got around to rounding up the collection to take the group shot. Kinda embarrassed of the hoarding, but hopefully there's something in there that will convince OCM to trade/sell one of his 73 Kingstons to me ;p
> 
> The family, plus the one on the wrist today. Sorry for the crap cell phone pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnome666

Aceldama said:


> Hey gnome666 - What straps do you have on your Quad 10's?


They are one piece NATOs. I've seen them referred to as G10 NATOs before. I had a hard time finding them. The "traditional" NATOs withe tla hardware are more plentiful, but I never liked the double layer of fabric adding to the height of the watch on the wrist that comes with those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

I like the Maratac one-piece mil-series straps ... quite rugged and great value.


----------



## gnome666

Chromejob said:


> I like the Maratac one-piece mil-series straps ... quite rugged and great value.


Agreed. I wish I could find them with non PVD hardware.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

Cheap at 9 dollars each. If only I could find them in stock!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

From L-R: LRRP HEV variant is modeling a fine 20mm British Grey 3-Ring Zulu from West Coastime; Stingray50 is stepping out on a custom UK-based YellowDogWatchStraps 21mm 3-Ring Zulu rubber dive strap; Paradive 0-60 Sapphire Bezel sporting a folded link oyster-style titanium bracelet; re-lumed Kingston Gilt is seen here on a replica R*lex bracelet:


----------



## bbuzby




----------



## JFingers

bbuzby said:


> View attachment 3418042


Yeager style!


----------



## Darwin

JFingers said:


> Yeager style!


Doh!


----------



## Aceldama

Picture with the new addition (Vantage)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Time for another group hug with the return of the DLC Paradive from Jack's spa.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

I loves me some DLC ... I wore my Steinhart OBDLC this weekend after discussions of the new Ocean Vintage Dual Time

I like that sand(?) colored strap on the Graywater, what make and stated color is that again?


----------



## thejollywatcher

Chromejob said:


> I like that sand(?) colored strap on the Graywater, what make and stated color is that again?


Chromejob,

The "sand" colored strap is called the Desert Dweller. It's my fave! Got it from Nato Strap Co:

http://natostrapsco.com/collections...eller-nato-strap-w-pvd-hardware-stitched-20mm


----------



## Aceldama

Updated family portrait.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

LAPD said:


> I want a Vantage... I hope Bill finds it in his heart to do this simple beauty once again...


I've said it before... Should be a limited edition gilt/gloss no-date with rivets.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## TheMeasure

LAPD said:


> I want a Vantage... I hope Bill finds it in his heart to do this simple beauty once again...





TheDude said:


> I've said it before... Should be a limited edition gilt/gloss no-date with rivets.


Yes! and in 36mm please.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Quick reunion shot before any of them leave home for good.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Politbeero

Group shot. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## gman54

Rarely wear my MKII or Dagaz watches...


----------



## gman54

My ole LRRP Capstone looks good 
In your watch box Jake


----------



## fastfras

Final entry to the MKII forum, my family shot. Thinking a GMT would look good with these guys.


----------



## Pentameter

I need to take some better pics but here's my MkII family portrait.


----------



## Fullers1845

gman54 said:


> Rarely wear my MKII or Dagaz watches...


Rarely since you got your...? What could possibly get more wrist time than the MkII grails sitting in your watchbox?

(Is it the ExplII up in the corner?)

Still think your DLC'd Kingston is da bomb.


----------



## Pentameter

gman54 said:


> Rarely wear my MKII or Dagaz watches...


For me it's the opposite - I ONLY wear my MkII's, rarely wear my Seiko's&#8230;


----------



## Aceldama

Updated family pic. Just waiting for my Key West and on the hunt for a Capstone...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Very tasty variety! 



Aceldama said:


> Updated family pic. Just waiting for my Key West and on the hunt for a Capstone...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Two weeks ago I had nine. Six of them have now found new homes and I'm down to a "manageable" three ;-)

Should be enough variety to keep me happy till the Key West arrives!










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## JNH

My wife tells me all my watches look the same.


----------



## sennaster

JNH said:


> My wife tells me all my watches look the same.


My wife said the same, which just made me think she wouldn't notice when a new one showed up!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*She *asked "Is that a new watch?"

me: "No, Honey, You've seen this one before...."

;-)

_(maybe it can work for you, too...)

;-)

_


----------



## Chromejob




----------



## fastfras

Family shot.


----------



## amoredimamma

Great family shot...


----------



## Semper Jeep

My Red Triangle Nassau, 3-6-9, and newly acquired Blackwater.
















I'm really loving the detail on the Blackwater, especially the countdown bezel.


----------



## Omegatron24

No family yet. Still single, but actively looking for a partner...


----------



## fastfras

Addition requires a new snapshot...


----------



## Aceldama

Updated family picture. Rolex 5513 and GMT are in; Paradive and Vantage have left the stable. Waiting patiently for the KeyWest...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

Aceldama said:


> Updated family picture. Rolex 5513 and GMT are in; Paradive and Vantage have left the stable. Waiting patiently for the KeyWest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Parking spot, reserved.


----------



## gman54

That LRRP use to reside with this group of watches...


----------



## tako_watch

Here is the family...the second cousin twice removed "Black Bay" came to visit as he heard that the family is expecting:-!
And yes Steely Dan you can buy a thrill.


----------



## fastfras

^^^^ OMG, haven't heard that album for about 30 years, thanks for the trip down memory lane! Nice watches too.


----------



## JFingers

Down to just 2 MKII's, with a Key West incoming... Here's the state of the collection now. Bremont U-2 squadron edition, Kingston, 3572, Vantage, and my Grandfather's Hamilton pocket watch issued to him when he worked the Soo Line Railroad.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## thejollywatcher

I'm also in the same boat. Down to 2 (but only the GW is untouchable) with the Key West coming in.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

Another addition to the family, the MKII BlackWater.


----------



## Aceldama

fastfras said:


> Another addition to the family, the MKII BlackWater.


Someone needs an intervention!


----------



## fastfras

Aceldama said:


> Someone needs an intervention!


Either that or his wife needs to come home from the tropics and curtail the little weasel... LOL!!!!


----------



## Aceldama

Orange. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Aceldama said:


> Orange.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A most excellent trio.  Well done!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

Fantastic trio !

Is that a Seiko "blackwater" mod ?



Aceldama said:


> Orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## BenE

Some great photos. I too would love to see a Quad10 or Vantage reissue.


----------



## BenE




----------



## BenE

How about a Yao mod? Sadly long gone.


----------



## BenE

Maybe one more...Seiko mod. Looking for a good home. Old stock MKII parts.


----------



## heebs

Aceldama said:


> Orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





goyoneuff said:


> Fantastic trio !
> 
> Is that a Seiko "blackwater" mod ?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


Looks like a Sea Fighter with type II dial and hands. What a great combo!


----------



## Aceldama

goyoneuff said:


> Fantastic trio !
> 
> Is that a Seiko "blackwater" mod ?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


That's the mighty Sea Fighter!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Aceldama said:


> That's the mighty *Sea Fighter*!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:think: That looks mighty Familiar.... ;-)

Meanwhile..... How about a _Big Bunch of Blackwaters_??









:think: With my latest Beater, I guess it is pretty well-established that I gotta Type 2 thing goin' on.... :roll:

--- Cheers! ---


----------



## BenE

Excellent collection. I have tried to pick up a MKII Blackwater no date without success for some time. 
Great collection.


----------



## Stonecutter

Awesome Type II quiver! Maybe spread the love? Sharing is caring.


----------



## NWP627

My only one --- so far!

View attachment 7324930


----------



## mlb212

Update


----------



## supersmitty

As of now, I've only got the siblings


----------



## Chromejob

The gang's all here.










Straps left to right:

Corvus Real Bond ( made by Phoenix);
Eulit Kristall blue braided perlon; 
Phoenix Bond in grey vice olive-green;
Maratac mil-series in grey.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Chromejob said:


> The gang's all here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Chromejob, that is one super sexy shot!

Love the strap for the GW too. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Thanks, updated with straps identified.


----------



## Plat0

Capstone, Kingston, Vantage, Key West and not pictured is my wife's Hawkinge.


----------



## Imbiton

Do you mean the patriarchal father member of the MKii family tree?


----------



## TheDude

Imbiton said:


> Do you mean the patriarchal father member of the MKii family tree?


Are you at the Worn and Wound event in NYC?


----------



## Imbiton

TheDude said:


> Are you at the Worn and Wound event in NYC?


I was for the first 2 days. Taveling back home on Sunday. Really and treat to see and touch these special watches and meet their creators


----------



## Arthur

Here's my little group.

Stingray, Kingston No Date, Kingston Date, Key West White/Pepsi.









Lume shot low light. The Blue Lume doesn't really show up in low light. The C3 Green is glowing away!!









Lume shot in dark, Blue is almost as bright as the C3.


----------



## JFingers

Key West, Kingston (Yeager style, natch), Vantage. Or Flying, Favorite, Adventure. On CSW Key West, CSW Bond, NSC MTeknik.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## ABM001

Variations on a theme:


----------



## Playwatch

wow! Cool family post.


----------



## Omegatron24

whats the Kingston on? I like it!


----------



## ABM001

Omegatron24 said:


> whats the Kingston on? I like it!


Thank you. It's on the black two-piece from here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/191687457000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdengr

After ousting after a Kingston for years, I've finally been lucky enough to acquire one, and I got a great deal on it to boot. I think they make a great pair!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

My two MKII's....









(L) Yao modded SKX from the earliest days of MKII, (R) Hawkinge....and...









...and my now gone LRRP with a 3-6-9 dial.


----------



## DVNE

My mods and my old Nassau & Kingston.


----------



## OkiFrog

longstride said:


> My two MKII's....
> 
> View attachment 9907866
> 
> 
> (L) Yao modded SKX from the earliest days of MKII, (R) Hawkinge....and...
> 
> View attachment 9907930
> 
> 
> ...and my now gone LRRP with a 3-6-9 dial.


I really like that NATO on the Hawkinge, what's the make and color? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

The "Four Horsemen" in the front...


----------



## goyoneuff

Just awesome!!!!

☝???


TheDude said:


> The "Four Horsemen" in the front...


----------



## longstride

One of MKII's Finest.



Fullers1845 said:


> There's only one MkII in my life...


----------



## Aceldama

Thread resurrection since we have a duplicate thread. Current MKii family portrait:










Still deciding on the Capstone. The Vantage watches are for my two sons.


----------



## Darwin




----------



## Aceldama

Aceldama said:


> Thread resurrection since we have a duplicate thread. Current MKii family portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still deciding on the Capstone. The Vantage watches are for my two sons.


Just noticed: all my watches have a triangle at 12...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Kingston, Paradive Gen 3, Vantage and Key West, in order of which I wear the most. KW isn't get nearly as much wear as I had thought it would. It actually might need to move on to a better home, I haven't decided yet... Vantage, too, maybe.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## Chromejob

The white dial KW models are growing on me, though I'm not in a position to purchase one outright. MAN it looks nice on that G10 strap. Maybe you'd want to swap for a Graywater?   PM me next time you're in Durham.


----------



## scwaudby

Wow I love them all...Serious Envy!!!!!


----------



## Darwin

The MKIIs are special - I keep toying with selling one or more but can't actually imagine doing so!

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------

